# New TT user - absolutely love my TT - drive of your life



## lisa-tt-lover (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum. Bought my first (05 quattro) TT in September absolutely love it. I don't know how I ever managed without it - makes driving what it should be!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lisa-tt-lover said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum. Bought my first (05 quattro) TT in September absolutely love it. I don't know how I ever managed without it - makes driving what it should be!


Good fun eh Lisa? 8)

Do you fancy getting still more pleasure from her? Click the links below my sig strip and find out how... :wink:

Cheers and welcome to the Forum.

Rich


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Lets see some picTTures!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Lisa, welcome to the forum


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the fun


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along to TTF.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Lisa


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome Lisa, Welcome to the pleasuredome of Life, of what driving may be, should be, could be but now is everyday a smile on your cheek grinning face... we are all TT lovers on here enjoy the planet of TT knowledge online the definitive space for you to explore all you want, all you need.. have fun :twisted: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

